# Brandon Roy Knee Surgery...



## ptownblazer1

Why has this not been talked about as of yet...

www.blazers.com

How bad can it be?


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

um, oh nos?!?! Sounds just like Oden last year. Hope all is well!


----------



## DaRizzle

Holy ****!!!!! Sorry guys


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Just found out from my boy. It's true!


----------



## yuyuza1

I'm about to cry. 

****.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Oh boy... does anyone know about how long these procedures usually take to recover from?

If anything, this will be Jerryd and Rudy's chance to really shine. Hopefully it doesn't take too long to heal.

I just pray to God it's not season ending. Two months max would be nice. Oh man oh man...


----------



## DaRizzle

Here is a link to info about meniscus repair...They say 3-4 months is the norm for full recovery.

LINK


----------



## B-Roy

****!

Well, Rudy is going to get his chance.

I'm about to cry.....


----------



## NateBishop3

Great... Well, if there's any position we can afford to have an injury right now, it's guard. Hopefully they'll be able to determine more with the scope.


----------



## NateBishop3

DaRizzle said:


> Here is a link to info about meniscus repair...They say 3-4 months is the norm for full recovery.
> 
> LINK


It's 3-4 months if it requires surgery, but some do not require surgery.



> Many meniscal tears, particularly chronic tears, can be treated non-operatively. non-operative treatments may include:
> 
> Physical therapy,
> Strengthening exercises,
> Anti-inflammatory medications, and
> Cortisone injections.


----------



## PapaG

DaRizzle said:


> Here is a link to info about meniscus repair...They say 3-4 months is the norm for full recovery.
> 
> LINK



If it truly is just a 'scope repair, then Roy will be back and ready by training camp.

I'm guessing (HOPING) that this is the case.


----------



## nikolokolus

Seriously? I feel like this team is just ****ing cursed sometimes ...
:rant: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## DaRizzle

NateBishop3 said:


> It's 3-4 months if it requires surgery, but some do not require surgery.


Im sorry but according to Blazers.com:


Roy to *undergo* arthroscopic knee surgery
The Portland Trail Blazers announced today that guard Brandon Roy will *undergo arthroscopic knee surgery *on Thursday to repair a *tear* in the meniscus of his left knee


----------



## Tortimer

I do think we have Rudy and Bayless that will get a chance to play 2hich is good. If Roy is out for 3-4 months that is really going to hurt us making the playoffs. I'm just sick but I'm hoping it won't be to bad and he can get back without missing all the season.


----------



## B-Roy

A poster on OLIVE said he got the surgery and was fine by 16 days. 

Hopefully, Roy can participate on opening night....


----------



## Balian

NateBishop3 said:


> It's 3-4 months if it requires surgery, but some do not require surgery.


Why even mentioned this? It's obvious Roy will have surgery.


----------



## NateBishop3

Is this the same knee he hurt in college?

How did he hurt it? Biking? Pickup basketball? 

I swear these guys are going too hard in the offseason.


----------



## Entity

G** d*****!!!

#%&$#% @#&*$*% %?$ #& @ $#%&*!!!

Uh... that sucks. I guess Rudy's getting thrust into the fire. If DaRizzle is right he'll be cleared by mid-November or mid-December, which isn't too bad I guess. I don't know if that means 100% or just able to start practicing, which would make it even longer. But, man, our team leader... Why couldn't it be like Raef or someone _not_ in the big three? Next it's going to be LaMarcus.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

I found an article saying players "may take up to 3 months" to come back from meniscus surgery. The season is still over 2 and a half months away. Hopefully he will be back in time, or at least not miss much.

http://blogs.thenewstribune.com/sonics/2008/02/22/swift_has_torn_meniscus


----------



## PapaG

B-Roy said:


> A poster on OLIVE said he got the surgery and was fine by 16 days.
> 
> Hopefully, Roy can participate on opening night....


I've had it in both knees. I'm a former competitive skier who also played some hoops. My knees are hamburger.

Like I said, if it is just a scope, he'll be back by training camp. If it is more serious, then the team may decide to shut him down for the year.

Nervous times...


----------



## B-Roy

Argh, and our first few months are SO BRUTAL. 

****ING ****ING ****ING ****!


----------



## Driew

If the team shuts him down for the year I can see us being in the lottery AGAIN...ugh


----------



## Miksaid

Surprisingly, this doesn't really bother me that much. So long as Roy is good to go after those 3-4 months, and as long as we're all on the same page (healthy) in 2 or 3 seasons, then this is a perfect opportunity for Bayless and Rudy to develop some confidence. Just so long as they don't get comfortable starting at SG once the man gets back.

This only becomes a problem if our main guys prove that they are injury-prone. So far the trend says they are. But I'm willing to give them more time. Next season isn't our most important season. It's gonna be the subsequent seasons when we're on our feet and have identified how the dynamics of the team works (which this opportunity provides). Plus, it's not like he's out for the season. No biggie.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

PapaG said:


> I've had it in both knees. I'm a former competitive skier who also played some hoops. My knees are hamburger.
> 
> Like I said, if it is just a scope, he'll be back by training camp. If it is more serious, then the team may decide to shut him down for the year.
> 
> Nervous times...


Why would it just be a scope, when they know its a tear? And why would only a torn meniscus shut him down for the year (assuming they don't find other problems)?


----------



## nikolokolus

the real million dollar question is if it's going to be a menisectomy (removal of the affected portion of the meniscus) or a "repair" if the former then his timetable for coming back could be quite soon, if the latter ... well I guess we get to see how Rudy looks at the starting 2.


----------



## NateBishop3

Balian said:


> Why even mentioned this? It's obvious Roy will have surgery.


what's with the tude? simmer down sugar britches.


----------



## Da_O

Oden, Fernandez, and Bayless are going to have to pick the NBA game up real fast, if Roy has to sit out a while.


----------



## PapaG

Driew said:


> If the team shuts him down for the year I can see us being in the lottery AGAIN...ugh


It really depends on how the cartilege looks. The Oden case was the worst outcome; I honestly did not see his microfracture coming at the time.

I want to know how Roy did this to his knee.


----------



## Dan

hey I know, let's over-react.


----------



## PapaG

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Why would it just be a scope, when they know its a tear? And why would only a torn meniscus shut him down for the year (assuming they don't find other problems)?


See my post a bit upthread. It depends on what the surgeon finds once they get in the knee. 

The brightside was that Oden's 'scope was "exploratory", while it appears they have already diagnosed Roy's via an MRI.

I'd bet my house on worst case being full strength in 4 months, but I've learned not to bet.


----------



## nikolokolus

Dan said:


> hey I know, let's over-react.


Honestly I'd say the only thing we're doing in here right now is plain ole "reacting"


----------



## yuyuza1

From the Trib: 



> *Brandon Roy will undergo arthroscopic knee surgery on Thursday that is expected to shelve him for the next four to six weeks.*
> 
> The Trail Blazers say they will have timetable for Roy's recover after the operation, to be performed by team physician Dr. Don Roberts. But odds are that the star guard will available for the start of training camp Sept. 29.
> 
> The surgery is to repair a tear in the meniscus of his left knee, which had been bothering Roy of late. A magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) taken Tuesday revealed the tear.


http://portlandtribune.com/sports/story.php?story_id=121868749664991700

The first two sentences make this piece a bit ambiguous, but let's hope the recovery time is only four-six weeks.


----------



## PapaG

Dan said:


> hey I know, let's over-react.


I don't see anyone doing that.

I see people genuinely surprised at this news, as they should be. 

Since when is speculation based on the available information an example of "over-react"?


----------



## Perfection

B-Roy said:


> A poster on OLIVE said he got the surgery and was fine by 16 days.
> 
> Hopefully, Roy can participate on opening night....


I doubt the guy was playing elite basketball. Not to mention Roy is worth millions of dollars and they wouldn't risk an injury.

On the other hand, look at how Adrian Peterson recovered from a knee tear (not sure which ligament it was). He came back and played a few of the last games of the NFL season after missing like two weeks.


----------



## Perfection

At least we have Rudy. That's why depth is nice.


----------



## PapaG

yuyuza1 said:


> From the Trib:
> 
> http://portlandtribune.com/sports/story.php?story_id=121868749664991700
> 
> The first two sentences make this piece a bit ambiguous, but let's hope the recovery time is only four-six weeks.



That's what I said. It seems like a routine clean-up at first glance.


----------



## Da_O

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/

Different link same thing.


----------



## B-Roy

I think it depends on if it's an meniscectomy or meniscus repair. With the latter being more serious.


----------



## Balian

Well this could be a blessing in disguise. Nate will be forced to play Rudy which means he will acclimate to the NBA a lot faster. Also, KP might just sign Koponen now. I know he plays point guard but he could play spot minutes at guard. We have depth. With Rudy, Webster, Blake, and Bayless, we will get through this without much damage ...if we assume Roy will miss a few months. That is not even a given. He might not even miss the season opener.


----------



## Dan

PapaG said:


> I don't see anyone doing that.
> 
> I see people genuinely surprised at this news, as they should be.
> 
> Since when is speculation based on the available information an example of "over-react"?


http://www.basketballforum.com/port...141-brandon-roy-knee-surgery.html#post5646568

http://www.basketballforum.com/port...141-brandon-roy-knee-surgery.html#post5646563

http://www.basketballforum.com/port...141-brandon-roy-knee-surgery.html#post5646553

http://www.basketballforum.com/port...141-brandon-roy-knee-surgery.html#post5646539


----------



## maxiep

B-Roy said:


> A poster on OLIVE said he got the surgery and was fine by 16 days.
> 
> Hopefully, Roy can participate on opening night....


Well, it depends on the area, the meniscus injured (lateral or medial) and the size of the tear. Oden's was minor, but to lengthen his career they MFed him.


----------



## Balian

maxiep said:


> Well, it depends on the area, the meniscus injured (lateral or medial) and the size of the tear. Oden's was minor, but to lengthen his career they MFed him.


I don't think microfracture surgery is in the card. The meniscus is not the cartilage, thank god.


----------



## nikolokolus

maxiep said:


> Well, it depends on the area, the meniscus injured (lateral or medial) and the size of the tear. Oden's was minor, but to lengthen his career they MFed him.


Was Greg's cartilage damage to the meniscus? I guess I was under the impression it was to articular cartilage?


----------



## PapaG

Dan said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/port...141-brandon-roy-knee-surgery.html#post5646568
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/port...141-brandon-roy-knee-surgery.html#post5646563
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/port...141-brandon-roy-knee-surgery.html#post5646553
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/port...141-brandon-roy-knee-surgery.html#post5646539


I don't see an "over-react" in those posts. I see reactions, as posted earlier. 

Anyhow, whatever...


----------



## HurraKane212

When I clicked the link, I'd never hoped so badly that it was a Rickroll in my life.


----------



## Balian

nikolokolus said:


> Was Greg's cartilage damage to the meniscus? I guess I was under the impression it was to articular cartilage?


You are right. People get confused with the articular cartilage and the meniscus. They are different. The meniscus is made of cartilage but it is not the same as the articular cartilage.


----------



## Driew

yuyuza1 said:


> From the Trib:
> 
> http://portlandtribune.com/sports/story.php?story_id=121868749664991700
> 
> The first two sentences make this piece a bit ambiguous, but let's hope the recovery time is only four-six weeks.




Post of the thread--hope that's true.


----------



## Balian

Guys, relax. A meniscus tear is the least serious of knee injuries.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

HurraKane212 said:


> When I clicked the link, I'd never hoped so badly that it was a Rickroll in my life.


My thoughts exactly, and when I checked there were no posts so I was like BS! Until I clicked the link :sadbanana:


----------



## OntheRocks

Wow, finally a topic I can add a LOT of information about. I tore my meniscus in my left knee June 5th, and had surgery 21 days ago. I was fortunate enough to have the same surgeon who worked on Dennis Dixon's knee injury. Dr. Singer from Slocum down in Eugene. I have done a LOT of researching regarding this injury, as it has side-lined me from my current job as lead singer/dancer on Sovereign of the Seas (Royal Caribbean). 

I know the articles are currently saying that this is to REPAIR his meniscus, but I am pretty positive that he will be doing the normal 90-95% of meniscus procedures of getting a percentage of his meniscus taken out which bring him back within that 4-6 week time line that is stated from the Trib: ( http://portlandtribune.com/sports/st...68749664991700 ).... If he actually is having it repaired it will take MUCH longer to come back from. (But much of your meniscus lacks enough blood flow to actually repair it, so they take parts out most of the time... which actually is a MUCH more speedy recovery.)

Depending upon the nature of the tear it is possible that he is back in full force 2-3 weeks, but more than likely if it is what I'm thinking it is, which is a normal tear he's probably looking at more. The most important thing to keep in mind is that coming back from the surgery as long as it is successful isn't what takes the longest time, it's regaining the muscle in that leg to balance out the other leg as coming back to early can lead to other injuries. 

Currently @ day 21 Post-op from the same operation (although I'm not sure his was lateral or medial tear, mine was the later of the two and the most common) I am currently walking, biking, swimming laps, doing squats and lunges and my flexion is back to 135 degrees. Non surgical knee is usually around 140-150 depending upon amount of muscle between quad and calf. Regaining the flexion and hyper-extension is really important in getting back into performance shape.

I'm sad to hear he has to go through the same thing I have been going through the past month, but it isn't the end of the world, and he will be getting some of the best treatment available in the world, so don't worry blazer fans, he will be back and as good as new soon. No way this makes him miss the season, unless the surgery isn't successful, or they find something else really wrong when they get in there.

If you have any other questions pertaining to this injury/surgery I'm not an expert, but am living the recovery right now.


----------



## B-Roy

Balian said:


> Guys, relax. A meniscus tear is the least serious of knee injuries.


If repaired by meniscectomy.

If it needs complete meniscus repair, the recovery time is significantly longer.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

Microfracture is not even an option for any meniscus issue, just for articular cartilage. 

http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-28-45/What-Exactly-Happened-to-Greg-Oden-s-Knee-.html


----------



## OntheRocks

Balian said:


> Guys, relax. A meniscus tear is the least serious of knee injuries.


THIS IS THE TRUTH. x1


----------



## Hephaestus

Dan said:


> hey I know, let's over-react.


That sound like a great idea, Dan. What can do to help?

How about some help from Mr. Munch.










Sounds like tomorrow is going a long uncomfortable hot day sitting by the radio and computer waiting for news on how the surgery went.


----------



## Da_O

in terms of severity

torn acl > partially torn acl > torn mcl > partially torn mcl > tear of meniscus


----------



## SodaPopinski

Please let him be back for the start of the season. Without Roy, we're ****ed. I know people are saying "we have depth," but most of the depth you are talking about (Rudy, Bayless) haven't played a single NBA game.

We NEED Brandon for the tough start to the season.

-Pop


----------



## yuyuza1

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Just found out from my boy. It's true!


Does he know anything else about this? Like, how Brandon got that tear, or how severe it is?


----------



## SodaPopinski

Not to start pointing fingers randomly and criticizing folks, but Jay Jensen and Bobby Medina don't exactly have a good track record with keeping guys healthy. What is that? Four guys with knee surgery in the past 3 years under their watch?

-Pop


----------



## chairman

These guys are better off playing in the Olympics then working out so hard. They may need to back off. But then I am certainly no expert. But watching Greg jumping up and down dunking the ball while carrying 300 lbs scares the **** out of me.


----------



## DaRizzle

SodaPopinski said:


> Not to start pointing fingers randomly and criticizing folks, but Jay Jensen and Bobby Medina don't exactly have a good track record with keeping guys healthy. What is that? Four guys with knee surgery in the past 3 years under their watch?
> 
> -Pop


We'll trade you Gary Viti for them! 

LINK

Maybe we could pool our trainers together and get the Phoenix trainers!


----------



## SodaPopinski

chairman said:


> But watching Greg jumping up and down dunking the ball while carrying 300 lbs scares the **** out of me.


Understood, but you've gotta take the training wheels off at some point.

-Pop


----------



## B-Roy

Some good news:

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/08/roys_surgery_the_last_time_he.html


----------



## chairman

Yeah I know, but can't they wait until he loses 20 lbs before he jumps so hard? Maybe he was just showing off for the media. Hopefully he was working off the fat doing other basketball related things as well. And stay off the bike and go back to the pool! 

You got to think Roy's tough exercise regiment contributed to his sore knee.


----------



## chairman

B-Roy said:


> Some good news:
> 
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/08/roys_surgery_the_last_time_he.html


How many times can you have the same proceudure done on the same knee before he has bigger problems? Anyone know?


----------



## alext42083

OntheRocks said:


> Wow, finally a topic I can add a LOT of information about. I tore my meniscus in my left knee June 5th, and had surgery 21 days ago. I was fortunate enough to have the same surgeon who worked on Dennis Dixon's knee injury. Dr. Singer from Slocum down in Eugene. I have done a LOT of researching regarding this injury, as it has side-lined me from my current job as lead singer/dancer on Sovereign of the Seas (Royal Caribbean).
> 
> I know the articles are currently saying that this is to REPAIR his meniscus, but I am pretty positive that he will be doing the normal 90-95% of meniscus procedures of getting a percentage of his meniscus taken out which bring him back within that 4-6 week time line that is stated from the Trib: ( http://portlandtribune.com/sports/st...68749664991700 ).... If he actually is having it repaired it will take MUCH longer to come back from. (But much of your meniscus lacks enough blood flow to actually repair it, so they take parts out most of the time... which actually is a MUCH more speedy recovery.)
> 
> Depending upon the nature of the tear it is possible that he is back in full force 2-3 weeks, but more than likely if it is what I'm thinking it is, which is a normal tear he's probably looking at more. The most important thing to keep in mind is that coming back from the surgery as long as it is successful isn't what takes the longest time, it's regaining the muscle in that leg to balance out the other leg as coming back to early can lead to other injuries.
> 
> Currently @ day 21 Post-op from the same operation (although I'm not sure his was lateral or medial tear, mine was the later of the two and the most common) I am currently walking, biking, swimming laps, doing squats and lunges and my flexion is back to 135 degrees. Non surgical knee is usually around 140-150 depending upon amount of muscle between quad and calf. Regaining the flexion and hyper-extension is really important in getting back into performance shape.
> 
> I'm sad to hear he has to go through the same thing I have been going through the past month, but it isn't the end of the world, and he will be getting some of the best treatment available in the world, so don't worry blazer fans, he will be back and as good as new soon. No way this makes him miss the season, unless the surgery isn't successful, or they find something else really wrong when they get in there.
> 
> If you have any other questions pertaining to this injury/surgery I'm not an expert, but am living the recovery right now.


Thanks for the info about your experience in it. Much appreciated.

This of course sucks, but I'm looking at it as how last year with Oden out, it benefitted LaMarcus a ton in his development. Maybe this time will do wonders for Bayless and especially Rudy to come in and fill in at the starting SG spot.

We've got the bodies to fill Roy, but obviously we'd like him to play. Hopefully Brandon just takes care of this and comes back 100 percent soon.

I wonder how he did it..


----------



## whatsmyname

sigh why the **** is our team so ****ing injury prone


----------



## yuyuza1

B-Roy said:


> Some good news:
> 
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/08/roys_surgery_the_last_time_he.html



To the experts here... 

IS there anyway to reveal the severity of the tear without opening up the knee? I mean, MRI's can disclose that sort of stuff, correct?


----------



## MAS RipCity

sometimes I feel I will never be alive to witness a Blazers Championship..this is one of those moments that brings that thought to fruition in my mind.


----------



## maxiep

Balian said:


> I don't think microfracture surgery is in the card. The meniscus is not the cartilage, thank god.


The meniscus is cartilage. It's a circular pad on the top of your tibia.


----------



## nikolokolus

chairman said:


> How many times can you have the same proceudure done on the same knee before he has bigger problems? Anyone know?


Well ... different knee, but as for repetitive surgeries, in a meniscus tear it all depends on the size of the tear, and if they are carving out meniscus each time.

Brandon really needs develop more of that pull-up game and perimeter game for the sake of his career in the long term; saving the drives into the lane for crunch time.


----------



## alext42083

chairman said:


> How many times can you have the same proceudure done on the same knee before he has bigger problems? Anyone know?


Well, they're on different knees. His first time was on his right, this time it's his left.
Which really isn't good for such a young guy to have who's depended on for the next 10-15 years. But hopefully he won't need surgery again.


----------



## Balian

maxiep said:


> The meniscus is cartilage. It's a circular pad on the top of your tibia.


The meniscus is made of cartilage but it's not the articular cartilage which microfracture surgery is sometime require to fix ...if torn.


----------



## SixPack

I'm absolutely stunned of Roy's surgery. One of the reasons teams were hesitant to draft him was because of his knee problems. This is not good news folks.


----------



## BlazerFan22

Ya know the only thing that scares me about this team is the team being injury prone.


----------



## maxiep

Balian said:


> Guys, relax. A meniscus tear is the least serious of knee injuries.


Not to be an alarmist, but that's not really true, especially if you're a basketball player. I've had a few meniscus tears and an ACL and MCL tear. I'd take the ligament damage any day over the cartilage tear. My ligaments were sewn back together and are stronger than they were before the injury. However the padding between my bones is gone and my knees sound like a couple of maracas. 

Cartilage doesn't grow back (which is why MF exists) and once you lose it, it makes everyday chores painful.


----------



## B-Roy

Even if he's back by opening night, we should still cut his minutes down a bit for a while.


----------



## maxiep

yuyuza1 said:


> To the experts here...
> 
> IS there anyway to reveal the severity of the tear without opening up the knee? I mean, MRI's can disclose that sort of stuff, correct?


Yes and no. You can get a decent idea, but you really need to visualize it to know for sure (just like they did with GO--they scoped him, visualized the injury and decided on MF). It's not like they slice the knee open, they'll do an arthroscopy--it's a few small incisions (roughly 1/4" each).


----------



## sabas4mvp

My friend had meniscus surgery and was playing again very fast. I'd say less than a month.


----------



## dreamcloud

Man I'm starting to feel sick..this really sucks..argh, I hope he can be recovered before season opener..


----------



## maxiep

dreamcloud said:


> Man I'm starting to feel sick..this really sucks..argh, I hope he can be recovered before season opener..


The smart move is to take it slow. It's better to have Roy for a decade than to bring him back a few months too early.


----------



## RoyToy

With the schedule being insanely tough at the beginning of the season, it's very important that Roy is able to go. 100% of course.


----------



## chairman

maxiep said:


> The smart move is to take it slow. It's better to have Roy for a decade than to bring him back a few months too early.


If I knew he would come back strong from this with out any lingering effects I would care less if he missed the whole year. But I sure would like that re-assurance.


----------



## BlazerFan22

dreamcloud said:


> Man I'm starting to feel sick..this really sucks..argh, I hope he can be recovered before season opener..


I do also but we don't want to rush him back. The Blazers should really take there time with him like they did with Oden. I just hope this is the last major issue like this with this team.


----------



## Darkwebs

This is terrible news. If this team gets any more injuries, they'll be known as the Frail Blazers.


----------



## ehizzy3

damn man...why does this **** always happen when things start looking good...hopefully he'll be ready for the season but i'm not putting my money on it


----------



## dreamcloud

Darkwebs said:


> This is terrible news. If this team gets any more injuries, they'll be known as the Frail Blazers.


Oh man, I hope your post doesn't spread into a trend, I was glad to finally get out of having the nickname jailblazers being mentioned more than trail blazers ..


----------



## Stepping Razor

agh, **** me in the goat ***!


----------



## nikolokolus

Darkwebs said:


> This is terrible news. If this team gets any more injuries, they'll be known as the Frail Blazers.


Take it back!!


----------



## Hephaestus

nikolokolus said:


> Well ... different knee, but as for repetitive surgeries, in a meniscus tear it all depends on the size of the tear, and if they are carving out meniscus each time.
> 
> Brandon really needs develop more of that pull-up game and perimeter game for the sake of his career in the long term; saving the drives into the lane for crunch time.


This year, Brandon has that Triple D option he didn't have last year... Drive, dish and...










I think it's pretty much a certainty that Brandon will not have to absorb anywhere as much punishment over the course of a season anymore.


----------



## Wade County

Dorell Wright had a meniscus tear that put him out for a fair few weeks last season...couldve been 2 months actually. Roy will be out for a while, but he should be back within the month the NBA Season actually starts. It may take him a while to find his rhythm, as he will most likely miss training camp and preseason.

Atleast you have Bayless, Webster and Fernandez to step up and help out at guard though. Its not the end of the world. Its a blow for sure, but its not as bad as Oden last season.


----------



## ehizzy3

i think webster might slide over to the 2 and travis starting at 3...i don't think bayless or rudy will be ready


----------



## BlazerFan22

Balian said:


> Guys, relax. A meniscus tear is the least serious of knee injuries.


I don't mean to be a downer but, It's alittle hard to relax for some people when your team has a good chance at being injury prone. With all these injurys and past injurys to the young players so far you can't help notice the signs.


----------



## dekko

Sorry if this is a repeat, have not read the whole thread...but it is glass half full stuff:

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/08/roys_surgery_the_last_time_he.html

Before anybody goes jumping off the Fremont Bridge over the news of Brandon Roy's knee surgery on Thursday morning, keep this in mind:

Roy is having arthroscopic surgery to repair a torn meniscus in his left knee. When he was a junior at the University of Washington, Roy had the same procedure done for the same injury on his right knee.

In three weeks he was back on the court, playing in a big-time game against No. 9-ranked North Carolina State. 


Blazers training camp is seven weeks away. Their first preseason game is eight weeks away. The regular season opener is 11 weeks away. I don't think Roy and the Blazers are in jeopardy of him missing any games. The only setback is that Roy will miss out on all the full-court scrimmages the team holds throughout September, preventing him from developing cohesion with the likes of newcomers Greg Oden and Jerryd Bayless.

Now, also keep in mind that you never know what doctors might find in a knee when they go in. Last September, the Blazers didn't expect Oden to require microfracture knee surgery when he went in. That's why the Blazers are being so mum about the surgery and Roy's timetable for a return. (General manager Kevin Pritchard and Roy both declined to be interviewed Wednesday night, saying they would talk after Thursday morning's surgery).

But that is just a precautionary reminder.

It is believed that the injury is a result of general wear-and-tear and was not caused by a traumatic event. The tear was revealed after a magnetic resonance imaging was performed on Tuesday, and surgery was decided upon after a second opinion was offered on Wednesday.


----------



## Sug

Yes this sucks. Let's wait to hear what they have to say in the morning.


----------



## Amandalyn

I can't wait for the recovery timeline tomorrow. I hope it's no long-term.


----------



## Amandalyn

Knee arthroscopy
Lateral meniscus located between thigh bone (femur, above) and shin bone (tibia, below). The tibial cartilage displays a fissure (tip of teaser instrument).
Lateral meniscus located between thigh bone (femur, above) and shin bone (tibia, below). The tibial cartilage displays a fissure (tip of teaser instrument).

Knee arthroscopy has in many cases replaced the classic arthrotomy that was performed in the past. Today knee arthroscopy is commonly performed for treating meniscus injury, reconstruction of the anterior cruciate ligament and for cartilage microfracturing. Arthroscopy can also be performed just for diagnosing and checking of the knee; however, the latter use has been mainly replaced by magnetic resonance imaging.

During an average knee arthroscopy, a small fiberoptic camera (the endoscope) is inserted into the joint through a small incision, about 4 mm (1/8 inch) long. A special fluid is used to visualize the joint parts. More incisions might be performed in order to check other parts of the knee. Then other miniature instruments are used and the surgery is performed.

*Recovery after a knee arthroscopy is significantly faster as compared to arthrotomy.* *Most patients can return home and walk using crutches the same or the next day after the surgery. Recovery time depends on the reason that surgery was needed and the patient's physical condition. Usually a patient can fully load his leg already within a couple of days and after a few weeks the joint function can fully recover. It is not uncommon for athletes who have an above average physical condition to return to normal athletic activities within a few weeks.*

Arthroscopic surgeries of the knee are done for many reasons, but the usefulness of surgery for treating osteoarthritis is doubtful. A double-blind placebo-controlled study on arthroscopic surgery for osteoarthritis of the knee was published in the New England Journal of Medicine in 2002.[2] In this three-group study, 180 military veterans with osteoarthritis of the knee were randomly assigned to receive arthroscopic débridement with lavage, just arthroscopic lavage, or a sham surgery, which made superficial incisions to the skin while pretending to do the surgery. For two years after the surgeries, patients reported their pain levels and were evaluated for joint motion. Neither the patients nor the independent evaluators knew which patients had received which surgery. The study reported, "At no point did either of the intervention groups report less pain or better function than the placebo group."[3] Because there is no confirmed usefulness for these surgeries, many agencies are reconsidering paying for a surgery which seems to create risks with no benefit.[4]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthroscopic_surgery


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

This sucks, but the season doesnt start for 80 days. Sacrmento's big Hawes had the same surgery and was back in 3 weeks. Actually, his was worse. Add that on top of the fact big men almost always take more time to recover and its encouraing.

Above all, I hope this team takes at least an extra 2-3 weeks for his recovery, even if he is deemed 100%. 

Worst case scenario he is out as long as Gilbert and we have to throw Rudy into the fire. That would suck, but is still a better scenario than you could say for any other team.

Also, consitering Oden is just getting over his injury, I think the natural pessimism of human nature is going to play a big role in how Blazer Mania reacts.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary

http://www.suicidepreventionlifeline.org/

They're there if you need them.


----------



## Miksaid

Too late :dead:.


----------



## Amandalyn

Webster's Dictionary said:


> http://www.suicidepreventionlifeline.org/
> 
> They're there if you need them.


hehe


----------



## DaRizzle

Webster's Dictionary said:


> http://www.suicidepreventionlifeline.org/
> 
> They're there if you need them.


ha ha...suicide is funny :lol:


----------



## ElKoPay

DaRizzle said:


> ha ha...suicide is funny :lol:


Congratulations, you made a funny post, not funny at all.

I don't think a torn MCL will keep Roy out for the entire season. He'll be back at the latest January if it's only his MCL. Hopefully they don't find anything else when they slice him open.


----------



## DaRizzle

ElKoPay said:


> Congratulations, you made a funny post, not funny at all.


Oh, I strongly disagree. Dead babies are even funnier. Babies that commit suicide trump all... :yay:

Thank you and goodnight!


----------



## Amandalyn

Feb. 21, 2007 

Denver Nuggets guard *J.R. Smith *suffered a torn lateral meniscus in his left knee in the second quarter of last night’s game against San Antonio. He will undergo arthroscopic surgery on the knee this afternoon and will be sidelined for approximately *3-4 weeks*.

--

July 27, 2007

Phoenix Suns guard *Raja Bell* underwent successful arthroscopic surgery for general debridement on his right knee yesterday at Banner Good Samaritan Hospital in Phoenix, Arizona. The surgery was performed by Suns team physician Dr. Tom Carter.

“Raja had mild wear and tear of his knee cap,” said Carter. “This was simply a clean-up procedure. He should experience a full recovery in *four to six weeks* without any limitations on his play.” 

--

Oct. 2, 2007

The Phoenix Suns today announced that center *Amaré Stoudemire* underwent successful arthroscopic surgery on his right knee this morning.

Team orthopedic surgeon Dr. Thomas Carter performed the surgery at Banner Good Samaritan Hospital in Phoenix, Arizona. As expected, a loose body was removed from Stoudemire’s right knee. The two-time All-Star is expected to resume basketball activities in *2-3 weeks*.

2007 Phoenix Suns training camp runs Oct. 2-7 at McKale Center on the campus of the University of Arizona. 

--

August 1, 2008

The Minnesota Timberwolves today announced forward Craig Smith underwent successful arthroscopic surgery to repair a meniscus tear in his right knee. Dr. Charles Moon of Cedars-Sinai Orthopaedic Center in Los Angeles performed the surgery this afternoon. Smith will be re-evaluated in *6-8 weeks*. 
*
BOTTOM LINE:* unless they found out more than a torn meniscus, B-Roy should be healthy by Opening day.
*
TRIVIA:* Roy missed at least 2 of our 4 games against the Lakers early this year, both due to injury.


----------



## KingSpeed

OntheRocks said:


> Wow, finally a topic I can add a LOT of information about. I tore my meniscus in my left knee June 5th, and had surgery 21 days ago. I was fortunate enough to have the same surgeon who worked on Dennis Dixon's knee injury. Dr. Singer from Slocum down in Eugene. I have done a LOT of researching regarding this injury, as it has side-lined me from my current job as lead singer/dancer on Sovereign of the Seas (Royal Caribbean).
> 
> I know the articles are currently saying that this is to REPAIR his meniscus, but I am pretty positive that he will be doing the normal 90-95% of meniscus procedures of getting a percentage of his meniscus taken out which bring him back within that 4-6 week time line that is stated from the Trib: ( http://portlandtribune.com/sports/st...68749664991700 ).... If he actually is having it repaired it will take MUCH longer to come back from. (But much of your meniscus lacks enough blood flow to actually repair it, so they take parts out most of the time... which actually is a MUCH more speedy recovery.)
> 
> Depending upon the nature of the tear it is possible that he is back in full force 2-3 weeks, but more than likely if it is what I'm thinking it is, which is a normal tear he's probably looking at more. The most important thing to keep in mind is that coming back from the surgery as long as it is successful isn't what takes the longest time, it's regaining the muscle in that leg to balance out the other leg as coming back to early can lead to other injuries.
> 
> Currently @ day 21 Post-op from the same operation (although I'm not sure his was lateral or medial tear, mine was the later of the two and the most common) I am currently walking, biking, swimming laps, doing squats and lunges and my flexion is back to 135 degrees. Non surgical knee is usually around 140-150 depending upon amount of muscle between quad and calf. Regaining the flexion and hyper-extension is really important in getting back into performance shape.
> 
> I'm sad to hear he has to go through the same thing I have been going through the past month, but it isn't the end of the world, and he will be getting some of the best treatment available in the world, so don't worry blazer fans, he will be back and as good as new soon. No way this makes him miss the season, unless the surgery isn't successful, or they find something else really wrong when they get in there.
> 
> If you have any other questions pertaining to this injury/surgery I'm not an expert, but am living the recovery right now.


Thanks for this post. I wish you well with your recovery.


----------



## PorterIn2004

DaRizzle said:


> Oh, I strongly disagree. Dead babies are even funnier. Babies that commit suicide trump all... :yay:
> 
> Thank you and goodnight!


There's a Weird Al song that comes to mind with all this, but I can't even bring myself to type the name. I'm sure a good Google search or two will turn it up, for those with a sufficiently morbid sense of humor.


----------



## OntheRocks

KingSpeed said:


> Thanks for this post. I wish you well with your recovery.


Thanks bro.


----------



## MrJayremmie

oh dear. 

I want to feel sorry for myself, but i just find myself feeling bad for Roy. He wants to be healthy and win so bad. 

God Bless you Brandon. I'm praying for you.

Everything will be ok for sure..


----------



## Amandalyn

why did kp ask canzano if he thinks rudy can start? canzano said this on MSP interview after the spain win over greece


----------



## Paxil

I've had this surgery... and as far as knee surgeries go...this has to be one of the most minor ones. As someone already mentioned... there are different ways the repair can go... for mine the tear already started to heal but in the wrong position, so they had to re-injure it and let it heal and it did take awhile... but it is like 100% good to go now. I didn't have physical therapy like he will get... I bet he comes back very quick. You can get scoped and be back in weeks depending on what it was for. For me... it took almost a year for me to be squat all the way down like a catcher... but my ex wife made me stop going to the physical therapist because she was a hottie. Talk about evil.


----------



## PapaG

chairman said:


> How many times can you have the same proceudure done on the same knee before he has bigger problems? Anyone know?


Kobe Bryant has had basically the same thing in 2006, and I believe Michael Jordan had one of his knees scoped multiple times.


----------



## gatorpops

Even if Roy has to miss a few weeks of the season, and it is not likely, they may reduce his playing time for a while which can be a blessing in disguise. 

It will allow Rudy and Jerryd to get some extended time. 

It will probably not result in any more losses either as Blake is very good at getting the ball into the post and no doubt Rudy and Jerryd also. 

ODEN WILL DUNK ON ANYONE. AND ALDRIDGE WILL HAVE A FEILD DAY.

G


----------



## RoyToy

Hearing that it's just general wear and tear on the knee, it's hard to think it's too serious in there, although I'm no doctor. I'd be more concerned if had to do with landing on it wrong or some type of single incident, but again, I'm no doctor.


----------



## Tortimer

Jay Allen on 95.5 the game said Roy surgery is done and he will only be out for a couple weeks. Sounds great to me.


----------



## B-Roy

Tortimer said:


> Jay Allen on 95.5 the game said Roy surgery is done and he will only be out for a couple weeks. Sounds great to me.


:clap:


----------



## MrJayremmie

Yep, great news. I heard it. Should be like his other one, like 3-4 weeks hopefully. Awesome. Will be back in camp! woohoo!


----------



## Roy83

My brother just had this surgery a couple weeks ago, it's 3-5 weeks for recovery


----------



## MrJayremmie

> why did kp ask canzano if he thinks rudy can start? canzano said this on MSP interview after the spain win over greece


I reported that first on this site!


----------



## meru

The surgery's already done!



> ay Allen just reported on Gavin Dawson's Morning Sports Page on 95.5 The Game that Brandon Roy's arthroscopic knee surgery to repair a torn meniscus was successful this morning and no extra surgery was needed. Indications are that Roy should have a speedy recovery.
> 
> Big hitters from Allen: "injury was minor damage ... surgery cleaned up that damage ... could be back on the court in a few weeks."
> 
> No cartridge tear. Not another Greg Oden scenario.


Edit: oops - should have read back in the thread. Sorry for redundancy.


----------



## MrJayremmie

:yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay:


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

meru said:


> The surgery's already done!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: oops - should have read back in the thread. Sorry for redundancy.


Redundency on this topic is quite alright!


----------



## chris_in_pdx

**HUGE SIGH OF RELIEF**


----------



## maxiep

ElKoPay said:


> Congratulations, you made a funny post, not funny at all.
> 
> I don't think a torn MCL will keep Roy out for the entire season. He'll be back at the latest January if it's only his MCL. Hopefully they don't find anything else when they slice him open.


Whoa, whoa, whoa; no one is talking about ligaments. "MCL" stands for medial collateral ligament and in medical speak, it connects the shin bone to the leg bone...

Brandon has an injury to his meniscus, which is cartilage and works as padding between the tibia and femor. I don't know if it was to the medial (inside) or lateral (outside), but it's a much easier repair.


----------



## maxiep

Amandalyn said:


> why did kp ask canzano if he thinks rudy can start? canzano said this on MSP interview after the spain win over greece


Didn't you know that KP is just the pretty face for the Blazers? Canzano is the Vladimir Putin of the franchise--nothing happens without his okay.


----------



## Minstrel

WOW, Roy is injured?

End of dynasty.


----------



## B_&_B

GREAT to hear that Roy should be ready to go by the start of the regular season.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

Jay Jenson says 4-6 weeks.

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/08/roy_surgery_update_its_over_an.html


what a relief....however, this got me thinking. I wonder if it wouldn't be smarter to do a major physical complete with MRIs, etc at the end of each season. That way if any surgery is required, it would impact training camp and the regular season as little as possible.


----------



## Paxil

Mr. Chuck Taylor... I fear we may already have more players getting cut than may actually need it... surgery even as minor as Roy's, is still not something to be taken lightly. I am sure they have Drs checking them out all the time... I'd just hate to have all the players parade in to get scoped after the season. There probably have been quite a few players in the past that played their entire careers on knees that they would now cut on in a heartbeat. Who knows if having them out with surgery would have been better or worse.


----------



## Zybot

Good news that it was only a minor issue with the knee, but now we have someone who has had heel issues and small issues with both knees. Should we be worried that Roy is too fragile to play more than 5 years at starter's level minutes? I guess we just hope for the best.


----------



## Minstrel

Zybot said:


> Good news that it was only a minor issue with the knee, but now we have someone who has had heel issues and small issues with both knees. Should we be worried that Roy is too fragile to play more than 5 years at starter's level minutes? I guess we just hope for the best.


I think with Bayless and Fernandez, it should be quite easy to limit Roy's minutes per game without major drop-off. There should be no reason for him to play more than 35 MPG, I think. That provides a lot of minutes for Bayless and Fernandez, over the two guard spots. Especially down the line when Blake is jettisoned.

His minutes can increase in the playoffs, but it's the grind of the regular season where it would be nice to keep him a bit rested.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

SodaPopinski said:


> Not to start pointing fingers randomly and criticizing folks, but Jay Jensen and Bobby Medina don't exactly have a good track record with keeping guys healthy. What is that? Four guys with knee surgery in the past 3 years under their watch?
> 
> -Pop


Hey man, no disrespect intended here......well yeah there is, you my friend are full of ****! Bobby Medina is one of the most respected strength and conditioning coaches in the league. Jay Jensen has been in this business for years. There is a reason the head coaches have changed and those guys have stuck around! Who do you think has been in charge of Greg's rehab?!? This is just a fluke injury that by you trying to point the finger at those guys shows me you know nothing! Check your facts, and get your **** straight before you start tossing allegations around like that!


----------



## hasoos

Minstrel said:


> I think with Bayless and Fernandez, it should be quite easy to limit Roy's minutes per game without major drop-off. There should be no reason for him to play more than 35 MPG, I think. That provides a lot of minutes for Bayless and Fernandez, over the two guard spots. Especially down the line when Blake is jettisoned.
> 
> His minutes can increase in the playoffs, but it's the grind of the regular season where it would be nice to keep him a bit rested.


Exactamundo. I have been more worried about Roy carrying too much of the load, and not getting enough help, and having the same problems Dwade has had with being beat up all the time. He needs help, and those guys will bring that help. With others stepping up, hopefully Roy won't have to all the time, and that will help with his durability.


----------



## BlazerFan22

Zybot said:


> Good news that it was only a minor issue with the knee, but now we have someone who has had heel issues and small issues with both knees. Should we be worried that Roy is too fragile to play more than 5 years at starter's level minutes? I guess we just hope for the best.


Will Roy end up like TMac?


----------



## Zybot

BlazerFan22 said:


> Will Roy end up like TMac?


I hope not. I still think he is probably worth a max contract. Minstrel brings up good points. I think this year Nate has to be careful how he uses Roy and how he manages his minutes.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

Paxil said:


> Mr. Chuck Taylor... I fear we may already have more players getting cut than may actually need it... surgery even as minor as Roy's, is still not something to be taken lightly. I am sure they have Drs checking them out all the time... I'd just hate to have all the players parade in to get scoped after the season. There probably have been quite a few players in the past that played their entire careers on knees that they would now cut on in a heartbeat. Who knows if having them out with surgery would have been better or worse.


I didn't say we should cut everyone open and scope their knees at the end of the year. But I don't see how giving Roy an MRI at the end of the season (instead of yesterday) could be a bad thing. ESPECIALLY with Roy, who has already had this surgery twice before in his young life.


----------



## goggles

Now aren't we all glad that Brandon wasn't honored with a spot on the Olympic squad?


----------



## SodaPopinski

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Hey man, no disrespect intended here......well yeah there is, you my friend are full of ****! Bobby Medina is one of the most respected strength and conditioning coaches in the league. Jay Jensen has been in this business for years. There is a reason the head coaches have changed and those guys have stuck around! Who do you think has been in charge of Greg's rehab?!? This is just a fluke injury that by you trying to point the finger at those guys shows me you know nothing! Check your facts, and get your **** straight before you start tossing allegations around like that!


:chill:

-Pop


----------



## DaRizzle

^ lol...everyone wanted Vitti's head down here in LA LA land...Its the third stage of the grieving process

1. Disbelief
2. Anger
3. The trainer's head on a platter


----------



## ElKoPay

maxiep said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa; no one is talking about ligaments. "MCL" stands for medial collateral ligament and in medical speak, it connects the shin bone to the leg bone...
> 
> Brandon has an injury to his meniscus, which is cartilage and works as padding between the tibia and femor. I don't know if it was to the medial (inside) or lateral (outside), but it's a much easier repair.


Oops, my bad. I thought it was his MCL. If it's only his meniscus, what's the big deal? It should be a quick recovery. The only setback could be left over debris that could cause some discomfort, but I'm sure the doc took care of it.


----------



## ProZach

Dan said:


> hey I know, let's over-react.


After I read that I immediately threw myself into oncoming traffic. Now I'm in traction and my expected recovery time is much longer than Roy's. Thanks, Dan. Thanks for nothing.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

I was driving the truck!


----------

